# Favourite TV Show



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

What is your favourite TV Show?
Mine is F.R.I.E.N.D.S


----------



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

Mine are 
> Breaking Bad
> Sherlock
> Dexter 
> Arrested Development 
> Suits 
> House MD
> Games Of Thrones


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Have'nt watched Suits and House MD


----------



## Fatima_lemon (Mar 18, 2014)

Dexter
Mad Men
Boardwalk Empire
Games of Thrones
The Wire 
Homeland


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Sherlock 
Breaking Bad
The Vampire Diaries 
Melissa and Joey 
--> and really old The Fresh Prince of Bel-air


----------



## badra100 (Dec 27, 2013)

I like political talk shows and discussion. So, my favorite tv shows are capital talk, Khara sach etc. Some talk shows are here Watch Pakistani Daily Talk Shows Online


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Stopped watching Capital Talk a long time ago...
But Khara Such is good. Mubashir Luqman is a very eloquent speaker, and a great anchor.


----------



## Dokish (Feb 1, 2012)

i used to follow Meri Dunya, unfortunetly Hassan nisar left dunya news and now he is on Geo and i hate Geo from the bottom of my heart  

The only Drama i have watched in my Life is Humsafar as i was able to find its torrent, other wise its very difficult for me to remember the timing and watch shows in episodes. 

Add top Gear too


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

I never was a fan of Hassan Nisar. I prefer Haroon Rashid; he's a much better journalist 
Geo deserves nothing but hatred 
There are many others you can follow, like Kashif Abbasi's Off the Record, Talat Hussein, Imran Khan (I think he's on Dunya now), and as I said before Mubashir Luqman... and if you want Waseem Badami's 11th hour (even though I think he's a little narrow-minded)
Try Durr-e-shahwar, Mata-e-jaan, Maat, Shehr-e-zaat, and Mohabbat Subh ka Sitara hai. They're all kinda old...so you'll have no trouble finding their links. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dokish (Feb 1, 2012)

Thrushe42 said:


> I never was a fan of Hassan Nisar. I prefer Haroon Rashid; he's a much better journalist
> Geo deserves nothing but hatred
> There are many others you can follow, like Kashif Abbasi's Off the Record, Talat Hussein, Imran Khan (I think he's on Dunya now), and as I said before Mubashir Luqman... and if you want Waseem Badami's 11th hour (even though I think he's a little narrow-minded)
> Try Durr-e-shahwar, Mata-e-jaan, Maat, Shehr-e-zaat, and Mohabbat Subh ka Sitara hai. They're all kinda old...so you'll have no trouble finding their links. :thumbsup:



Well i used to watch all these programs mostly, but as i was unable to cast my vote in last election is stopped following politics as there is no point of criticising or follow if you can't vote or didn't cast vote. 

Thanks for mention almost all the talkshow some one told me that there are some 200+ hours of talkshows aired daily if combined from all the news channels. :woot:


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

I know exactly what you mean! Ugh it is really frustrating... I was underage too


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

House M.D and Game of Thrones.


----------



## direwolf (Nov 12, 2014)

1) Breaking bad
2) Game of thrones
3) House of cards
4) Sherlock


----------



## Seratonin (Nov 10, 2014)

Only show that I have watched since House ended has been Game of Thrones, and if they manage to screw up the upcoming 5th season due to deviations from the books, than I might just drop it.


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

revenge ,supernatural ,house but i like revenge more.....


----------



## Ahren (Mar 7, 2015)

Game of Thrones - the best of the best)


----------



## Ahren (Mar 7, 2015)

Some Friends compilation https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mP5xOg7ijs


----------



## rightjobs (Mar 17, 2015)

Breaking Bad, The big bang theory,suits, supernatural . "Dastaan" its a must watch particularly for those interested in partition stories. in political shows talat hussain, kashif abbasi and naseem zehra conducts their show nicely. ellen degeneres is amazing host i guess our morning show hosts should learn hosting skills from her as she is so smooth in conversation building.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

game of thrones,house M.D ,FRIENDS, prison break:woot:


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Breaking Bad, Sherlock, Prison Break and all of the survival shows.


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

And Arrow.


----------



## muneerafadhul (Aug 22, 2015)

house Md and proof


----------



## medellie (Jul 29, 2016)

For me it is Scrubs, House MD, Breaking Bad, Sherlock, and of course Friends :thumbsup::thumbsup::woot:


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

medellie said:


> For me it is Scrubs, House MD, Breaking Bad, Sherlock, and of course Friends :thumbsup::thumbsup::woot:


Try Big Bang theory


----------



## Johnatan (Aug 2, 2016)

My favorite TV show is the Big Bang theory, Game of Thrones and the American Horror story.


----------



## danialraza (Aug 12, 2016)

Mine is Big Boss. Latest season is coming soon...


----------



## samcas (Oct 17, 2016)

Doctor Who. It's amazing!


----------



## Will-iam (Nov 4, 2016)

Don't like this kind of crap. Just my opinion


----------



## samikhan007 (Jan 13, 2017)

Gotham & Breaking Bad......................! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shixa khan (Jan 30, 2017)

Mine are:
Sherlock holmes.
Once upon a time.
Melissa and joey.
House M.D.
Grey's Anatomy.
Two and a half men.
Big bang theory.
America Ninja warrior.
Ripley' believe it or not.
Man vs Wild.
Man,women vs wild.


----------



## Sceptilenite (Feb 4, 2017)

This one's easy: House M.D is my favourite by far. Breaking Bad, Stranger Things, How to Get Away With Murder, A Series of Unfortunate Events, Sherlock, Brooklyn Nine-Nine, and White Collar are all right as well.


----------

